# question on mojo crows



## Pfeiferada (Feb 12, 2007)

has using mojo crows improved anyone's success on crows out there? we have used decoys and an e-caller and just wondering if we would have more success with a mojo crow.

also, has anyone ever found large roosts in MN? I live in Burnsville and just this week found a roost near my house with 500-1000 birds, but I haven't been able to find roosts outside of the city limits before.


----------

